# hi i'm form england



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about your stallion!

welcome to the HF! Have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  I'm sorry for your loss.  
Have fun posting!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome here!!!!sorry for your stallion. :sad:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Must be tough..

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww sorry about your stally :sad:

welcome to the forum :wink:


----------

